# Stocking my 3 tanks



## Radar (Nov 15, 2013)

Tank #1 55 gallon: 2 adult angel fish and 6-10 Lemon Tetras.
Tank #2 55 gallon: 2-4 Angel fish and 7-10 Harlequin Rasboras.
Tank #3 29 gallon: 5 Rosy Barbs and ???
At the present time I have a 30 gallon and a 26 gallon available as backup tanks.Does this stocking sound okay? Any other tankmates recommended. I would love to add some cories but I have gravel substrate and have been told that's not great for cories. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

